# DvD-Brenner



## Iwein (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi ich möchte mir in naher Zukunft einen DvD-Brenner zulegen, das Problem ist nur das es davon ja praktisch unendlich viele gibt.Vielleicht hab einige von euch ja so positive Erfahrungen mit ihren Brennern gemacht, dass sie diese an mich weiterempfehlen möchten?^^

Thx


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2004)

Meiner Erfahrung nach:
Durchgehend die ganze NEC Reihe. Ich kennen eigentlich nur Leute die die haben und keiner hat Probleme. Und der Preis ist TOP!
Nimm gleich den NEC ND-2510 der kann auch schon Double Layer falls die Rohlinge irgendwann mal erschwinglich werden und kostet grade mal was bei 100?. Wie gesagt nur gutes gehört und auch schon viel an Kunden verkauft: Nie Probleme!

Greetz...
Sinca


----------



## Cheese (19. Oktober 2004)

Also ich kann da Plextor empfehlen, habe selber welche und die schneiden auch in Tests recht gut ab und sind auch für ca 100€ zu haben. Momentan ist der 712A aktuell, als nächstes wird der 716A gebracht, der kann dann auch Dual-Layer, je nachdem was du halt so brauchst.... Aber Plextor bietet wirklich gute Qualität, guten Support und die Laufwerke sind sehr leise.


----------



## alois (19. Oktober 2004)

Um die Liste zu vervollständigen evtl. noch Toshiba, ist jedenfalls jahrelang mein Favorit in Sachen optische Laufwerke gewesen.


----------



## Radhad (19. Oktober 2004)

Pioneer ist auch ein guter Hersteller auf dem Gebiet, allerdings kann ich da momentan kein spezifisches Gerät nennen, weil ich mich nicht darüber informiert  habe.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Iwein (19. Oktober 2004)

Kann ich auch den DVR IDE NEC ND-3500A nehmen oder ist der nicht zu empfehlen?
Noch eine Frage ich bräucht noch eine tv-karte um mit einem Kabelanschluss am Pc zu schauen. Kann ich dann noch Premiere anschließen?


----------



## Sinac (19. Oktober 2004)

NEC sind auf jeden Fall ok, auch was Support und so angeht.
Mit ner normalen TV Karte wird das nichts mehr mit Premiere.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Radhad (20. Oktober 2004)

Premiere geht soweit ich weiß garnicht mehr, weil die dauernd die Codes wechseln und ich glaub auch den Algorithmus dafür... TV-Karte geht immer über Kabel, nur musst dich für ne analoge oder eine digitale entscheiden.


MfG Radhad


----------



## dummer_schüler (20. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab den neuen Teac DVD Brenner, und obwohl alle Fachzeitungen den total mießmachen (die dvds könne man nirgendwo abspielen und so)  bin ich total zufrieden! Bisher hat der sich noch nie verbrannt und das abspielen hab ich an 6 playern probiert und alles läuft^^


----------

